# Anyone tried Avamil?



## poopster (Oct 21, 2000)

Anyone tried any of those meds that are suppose to increase sex drive? Do they work?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

I thought of trying avlamil, but it's pretty expensive for something that I'm not sure will work. I'm willing to try anything, though, so if anyone has any suggestions, bring them on! I went off birth control in the hope of bringing up my sex drive, but it has barely helped. And I'm only 21, so I have no idea what the heck is causing it. Really, really frustrating.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

For awhile they had an ad on tv, that offered a free 30 day sample. Maybe go to their website and see if it's stilled offered. I don't know if it works or not. I had thought about getting it though.


----------

